# MK3 Starter Motor Replacement DIY



## bearing01 (May 27, 2004)

I made this video recently. I figured I'd also post it up here. Maybe someone will find it useful.











John


----------



## 2.slow.gti (Nov 6, 2011)

I feel you should be thanked! :thumbup:


----------



## brianalexander (Jun 27, 2009)

great DIY!


----------



## cristo (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks, I enjoyed watching that. Well done!


----------



## John_H2oCOOL (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for the videos

This will be useful for me, today the starter of my jetta remain "stuck-on" with the engine running and when i realized (a minute later) it was late, hopefuly theres no damage to the flywheel so i only need replace the starter only... Hope

Btw: the flywheel starter teeths could be damaged at all? Which signs I have to look for?


Sent via Tapatalk on iOS


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

I like it! Very helpful. :thumbup:


----------



## adaMKIII (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome video! I can't wait for the next video you're planning where you take the starter apart. I have 2 old starters I would love to get going again as spares. I've done this repair 4 times. Getting the bolts to line up with the engine mount bracket is the most annoying part of the whole thing. 

You must be thanked, sir!


----------



## Lasagna (Jul 7, 2012)

just wanted to thank you. i appreciate this video so much. helped so much!


----------



## jbrickbm (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm having trouble aligning the engine mount up. Any suggestions? Where should I jack the engine up?


----------



## burtonrider1223 (Jan 7, 2019)

Wow I am unable to get that bottom bolt to line back up either! I supported the engine with the jack from the beginning to but the hole still moved just enough to cause frustration. It seems I need to move the engine forward maybe half a centimeter to get them to line up enough. I can seem to find a spot to jack the engine to get this right. I tried loosening the front engine mount but even an impact wrench I picked up can't loosen it. What did you guys do??


----------

